# New to the AAPC



## Elsie16 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

 I just wanted to introduce myself. I've worked in a Physical Rehab Hospital for seven years where I've done coding on a as needed, part-time basis. I've decided to go ahead and get nationally certified and would like the learn as much as I can through the AAPC. Does anyone have any tips as to how to make the most out of my membership?--there seems to be a wealth of info available--which is great. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated

Thanks, 
Elsie


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome Elsie - will you be taking the CPC or CPC-H?


----------



## Susan (Dec 28, 2009)

Elsie16 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself. I've worked in a Physical Rehab Hospital for seven years where I've done coding on a as needed, part-time basis. I've decided to go ahead and get nationally certified and would like the learn as much as I can through the AAPC. Does anyone have any tips as to how to make the most out of my membership?--there seems to be a wealth of info available--which is great. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated
> 
> ...



Welcome Elsie.  The AAPC is a wonderful organization to be a part of.  I have been a member since 2001 and have loved every moment of being a part of such a great organization.

First question would be which certification are you looking to obtain?  Then look at how comfortable you are with all aspects of coding before taking your certification exam.  You have opportunities to learn through a classroom setting, on-line setting and a self-study program.  All of this information is on the website under the "Training" tab.

Again welcome to the strongest coding organization in the world!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome Elsie, As stated, there is a wealth of information on this web site. Just about any specialty you want, there's a forum for it. You might also find your local chapter (everyone is assigned a local chapter when they join AAPC) and go to those meetings. There you can learn, earn CEU's, meet lots of new people, network, and have fun doing it. Contact your local chapter officers, all the contact information should be on your initial page. Good luck and again, welcome!


----------



## Elsie16 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lisa Curtis said:


> Welcome Elsie - will you be taking the CPC or CPC-H?



I'm going to be taking the CPC. I thought this would be more "general" so to speak and allow me to have a broader selection when it came to employement opportunities--is that assumption correct? 

Thanks, 
Elisie


----------



## Elsie16 (Jan 4, 2010)

Susan said:


> Welcome Elsie.  The AAPC is a wonderful organization to be a part of.  I have been a member since 2001 and have loved every moment of being a part of such a great organization.
> 
> First question would be which certification are you looking to obtain?  Then look at how comfortable you are with all aspects of coding before taking your certification exam.  You have opportunities to learn through a classroom setting, on-line setting and a self-study program.  All of this information is on the website under the "Training" tab.
> 
> Again welcome to the strongest coding organization in the world!  Have a wonderful day!



Thanks for the info, Susan. I have some limited experience through work, but have decided to take a once a week, 5 month prep couse at my local community college because I want to be as prepared as possible for taking the exam. I assumed that going for the CPC certification would prepare me for a wider range of job opportunities and career expansion. Would you suggest a "narrower" certification-- or it is simply a matter of personal preference? My organization is more geared toward encouraging me to get certified in a way that most benefits them, but I'm looking for something that would allow me broaden my horizons and allow me to be atttractive to more than one type of medical facility. Any suggestions are very much appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Elisie


----------



## ReedPew (Jan 6, 2010)

Elsie, make sure your community college course will prepare you for the exam.   We would recommend the CPC exam.    There are also PMCC instructors and distance learn opportunities that are focused on CPC.   Medical Training Courses – Medical Coding, Billing, Auditing - AAPC


----------



## Elsie16 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks ReedPew....I looked my college up on the AAPC site, and it looks like I'm taking the course recommended by them. I thought about doing it online, but I seem to benefit more from "hands on" instructors--it's reassuring to know that the AAPC supports their training course, though...so I appreciate your suggestion to make sure before jumping in.


----------

